# bloquage sur la pomme d'un IPAD Mini



## FENLABISE6442 (11 Octobre 2014)

bonjour

suite a l'installation de la dernière Maj.  de mon IPAD mini qui est devenu un peu instable
voila que maintenant il bloquer sur la pomme 
même après avoir effectuer  DFU 
Il revient toujours sur la pomme
J'ai effectue aussi  bouton on/off puis bouton du bas une fois que la pomme a disparue branche sur iTunes  celui ci ne le reconnais pas (toutes ces opérations je les ai effectuer par rapport a vos forums ) 
il revient toujours a la pomme
je vous sollicites encore


----------



## RubenF (11 Octobre 2014)

Quand tu dis " effectué DFU " tu as restauré l'iPad ou pas ?

EDIT : après relecture, apparement, il est pas reconnu sur iTunes.. même en DFU.. SAV


----------

